# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >  Any recommendations for this region south of Santiago?

## Petri

Any recommendations for this region south of Santiago?

----------


## scottnzelda

Wonderful place to visit!    You should have a car, however.   A few years ago we flew to Puerto Montt, rented a car there, and spent about 3 wks driving up to Santiago. (Which can be done in as little as two days.)    Nice people, gorgeous countryside.   It helps if you speak even a little Spanish.   

Memorable places:    Island of Chiloe (just off Puerto Montt), Pucon, Valdivia, wine country (Santa Cruz).      Remember that it's only about 100 miles/220 kms from the mountains to the sea, so you have quite a variety of landscapes.

We went in late Feb/early March for the wine harvest.
Have fun!

----------


## tim

S &amp; Z,

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## scottnzelda

Thanks, Tim!    I've read these forums for years, but never "logged on" before.  We'll be on SBH in a few wks and can't wait!   Meanwhile, I've already made a mistake in my metric conversion (above).    Make that 160 Km.   (I was obviously thinking kilos, not kms!)    

Dotti

----------

